# I so want this dress! Help me find it please =)



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2008)

Other links:

Kim Kardashian Pictures, News, and Gossip......: February 2008


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 22, 2008)

I've seen tunic-dresses like that at Forever 21. They might be clearing out all of their winter stuff so I dunno if they'd still have something that looks like that.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah I just went there and they had similar ones but nothing with long sleeves....booo


----------



## janelle (Feb 22, 2008)

Try BeBe or Arden B... they have sales going on right now too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I purchased a black dress like it from BeBe for $90 it just didn't have the buttons on the sleeve.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 23, 2008)

I looked at them and there aren't any. All the spring and summer stuff is coming to play. O well, I hope to catch it in winter 08.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 23, 2008)

No clue on who makes the exact dress, but I found what I think is a close dupe! 
Victoria's Secret - Turtleneck sweaterdress


----------



## angeluv009 (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_No clue on who makes the exact dress, but I found what I think is a close dupe! 
Victoria's Secret - Turtleneck sweaterdress_

 

I was just about to suggest checking out Victoria Secret. cause I've seen a similar dress, but without the buttons on the sleeves. Good luck anyhow!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_No clue on who makes the exact dress, but I found what I think is a close dupe! 
Victoria's Secret - Turtleneck sweaterdress_

 
Oh thank you! I don't know why I didn't check VS out in the first place. D'oh! 
Yeah its close enough thank you very much


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are some I found for you

WHITE WARM TURTLENECK SWEATER LONG SLEEVE MINI DRESS at Amiclubwear Dress Clothing online store salesSexy Dresses,Cocktail, mini dress, dress shirt, summer dress, formal dress, Evening,Sexy Prom Dress,Party Dresses, Cheap Dress, Lady Dresses, Women's

JOIE Love Rain Sweater in Dark Grey Heather at Revolve Clothing - Free Shipping!

UrbanOutfitters.com > Lacoste Striped Sweater Dress

Bell Sleeve Sweater Dress - Teen Clothing by Wet Seal This one is very cute and on sale for $10!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks so much cupcake! I will definitely check those out =)


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

No problem =)
Most of the ones I found were out of stock, since all the stores are making room for spring stuff.


----------



## cosMEtix (Feb 26, 2008)

Try Kim's store in Calabasas, Calif...it's called Dash...she owns it with her sisters and mother...sorry I don't know anymore, but maybe she got it there!


----------



## user46 (Feb 27, 2008)

kim always has the best dresses


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 5, 2008)

i have the same one thing that she is wearing in a nice purple shade. It was one of my xmas gifts from my bf so the probably dont have it now. i picked it out from forever 21.


----------

